# Night fishing with glow lures



## bushwhackdave (Feb 20, 2014)

A popular method for salmon here in Michigan is fishing with glow spoons after dark. I dont see too many posts on this forum about nigjt fishing except for sharks. Was wondering if anyone cast any glow lures from the beach, jetties, or marina docks?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Never used glow lures. But if the moon is right we have caught blues and reds at night on lures before.


----------



## bushwhackdave (Feb 20, 2014)

Most of my night fishing will be off the docks at the condo. Do small sharks cruise around there at night? What lures should i be using there? Thanks!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If you only plan on doing night fishing stick with live bait or any kind of natural bait. The night we caught them all the moon was really really bright.

I would do shrimp, cut bait, pinfish, etc. Sharks can be anywhere. Try and catch some blues etc and cut them up for sharks.

If you want to use a lure it will have to be a full moon night or just about. We used poppers that night. This helped bc it made the sound of a distressed fish and the heard it. If it was a basic suspending mirrolure we may not have had same luck


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

so are these painted with phosphorescent paint (like the numbers on watches that glow in the dark)? Do they have to be in the sun for a while to work? I would be interested in trying something like that -- might work good.:yes:


----------



## bushwhackdave (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, up here we charge them with a camera flash. They need recharged every 5-10 minutes. A flashlight will work too.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Cool. I'm gonna check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you really want to charge up your glow in the dark lures, spoons, hard baits, skirts etc get a UV flashlight and it will supercharge them quick. Just don't shine it in peoples eyes.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

I've got a bunch of glow powder that mixes w/ epoxy. I wonder about painting the sides of a johnson spoon. Or parts of a Carolina Rig.


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Little late but I've had success with artificial shrimp when fishing a dock light


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

You can use glow beads and shrimp (gulp or live) for flounder. Works pretty well from what I've seen


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

blues will eat them up every time fish pompano to almost dark i leave when i catch my first blue on a glow float or find 1 missing


----------

